# Katherine Charter Fishing Trip: Room for THREE. Saturday 7/28



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

*WHAT:* Charter fishing aboard the Katherine with Captain Sam (transamsam98). Livelining for rockfish, then bottom fishing for croaker.
*WHEN: *Saturday, July 28th. *3pm* departure for an 8hour trip. 
*WHERE:* Boat leaves out of Collins Marine in Deale, MD. 
*COST:* $125 per person. Includes bait, tackle, tip. (Feel free to bring your own tackle, should you wish to do so)

*BRING YOUR OWN:* food, drinks (no hard liquor, no glass bottles), sunscreen, bugspray. 

I have *THREE* spaces available. First come, first served. For simplicity, I will only entertain responses HERE IN THIS THREAD, as replies are time/date stamped. 

If I have any more openings, I will keep this thread updated accordingly. Its tough coordinating trips at times. People always want to go, but often "life" happens after initial comfirmation. You know how that goes.


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I'll go if you still have room!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Excellent. Had ANOTHER friend that just bailed. 

1.myself
2.shadyfisher
3. Fishing geek
4. Zam

Got two openings left.


----------



## laughingstriper (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll go if you still have room!


----------



## laughingstriper (Jun 6, 2012)

My friend said he would like to go as well if room is still available.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok. You and your friend fill the charter. Thanks!


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

If anyone cancels I'd like to go.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Any report from the Saturday trip?


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

It is this coming Saturday Nick


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Andy. Been spending all my time working on our retirement home for a Sept move and have only been fishing once in the spring for yellow perch. Have to get my fix here on the forum reading reports.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Has the time of the trip been changed to 2pm?


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

zam said:


> Has the time of the trip been changed to 2pm?


Yes, George went out last night and got you guys some spot for bait. I will probably go this morning and get you more. Sam sent me a txt last night they wailed em yesterday on his afternoon trip on the Tamshell 2 with captain Frank Abner. See you guys this afternoon !


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I'll be there, I didn't noticed until just now that I had a PM since yesterday morning telling it was now 2pm


----------



## laughingstriper (Jun 6, 2012)

Yep, me as well, hope to have a good day with Captain Sam, see you their Zam.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey guys good luck today livelining those spot. I'm sure Andy knows exactly where to catch the keepers. Maybe you guys will be lucky enough to score a few smacks. Looking forward to a report.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

The lightning storm came and with saftey in mind the trip was cut short. But not a bad catch for such a short trip. Fish were caught on the eastern side of the bay.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

How big is the one in the center? Looks like a good trip


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

The big one in the center was 31.5". The bigger of the two that I'm holding (far left) was 29" or so. We had a good time out there despite the severe storms that closed in on us. We ended with 12 stripers and a couple of blues. We had the 13th striper, but we put him back to continue fishing. We never got the 13th fish back lol. 

At departure time, the live well was already filled with 150+ spot, so we didnt have to spend time bottom fishing for them. Live lining was fun...caught my first striper using this method yesterday. When I reeled in the hooked striper, THREE other stripers followed it to the boat, fighting for the spot it had already eaten. I'd never seen this before...pretty crazy! 

When it became tough to stay on pods of striper, we trolled spoons using inline planers. This was really effective. We followed working birds while trolling. We also jigged, which produced at least one keeper. 

Great trip as usual. The highlight of the trip was watching shadyfisher (Ryan) haul in a striper caught on a live-lined spot using...well...just look...










It was a nice fight...took a good 10 minutes to get the fish to the boat. That was the first fish of the day. 



















belly contents...










no fillet left behind...









(dont worry, it was given to the crabs)


----------



## laughingstriper (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah Got to say that was a GREAT trip, great group of guys from the Forum, great first mate, and awesome Captain, whom continually put us over schools of Rocks. Metro was right other fish were coming after that one who hit his fish, was a sight to see. I learned a lot of things on this trip, coming back in August for round two, and going to schedule a trip for the family as well. Most enjoyable time was trolling that got me hooked, I want to that a lot more.

Want a great trip you can enjoy, contact this Boat, I highly recommend the Crew and Boat, they are on top of their Game.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

WOW, great trip guys. I love the shorty rod Ryan is using. Can't wait to get back fishing again. Thanks for the report, it keeps me in touch.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Another great trip with captain Sam and First mate George. It was awesome catching the first two keepers on the boat with the little pink rod! Even better pulling a keeper sized Striper out of breakers on the jig. Sorry I decided to let that one go, but I was hoping someone else would get the last one... Wish I could make the next one, but Im flying back from Hawaii on the day that you all settled on.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

That must have been awesome on the tiny rod!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I think I had one hookup on the tiny rod, but it came unbuttoned. Last time we had a ball using it for croaker fishing. Fun times


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

The other fish follow the hooked fish because the hooked fish will ofter regurgitate other things it has eaten, but not digested.
Then his school mates are in position for an easily obtained, partially digested morsel of fish goodness.

Yes, it is quite a sight to see, but that's nature.

It looks as if you guys had a good trip.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Awesome trip guys


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

Had a blast, loved fighting the Ray, until it got away. Wished the storms had held off, but still a fun day. Thanks to Capt. Sam and George for putting us on the fish. Can't wait till the next trip.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Its was nice fishing with everyone! heres a couple pics from my camera, We did also see a double rainbow, I took a pic when it was just a single but it didn't turn out to great


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Buffalo Rockfish...

Cut fillets into chunks. Season with onion powder, garlic powder, old bay, & Frank' Red Hot (or whatever hotsauce you perfer)









Prepare batter. Flour, baking powder, & beer! (I used blue moon). Consistency of the batter was similar to pancake batter...slightly thicker










FRY until golden brown on both sides










Drain...









Then you can either coat the pieces in buffalo sauce, or dip 'em. Delicious!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MM you forgot the last and most important step.

*Invite CATMAN over and watch it all disappear.*:beer:


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Lol!!!


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Metro,
That sounds and looks really good. I think I might try that tonight. What are the proportions for the batter mixture?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MM what kind of oil do you use for frying? Also do you let the beer go flat first? Thanks.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

shadyfisher85 said:


> Metro,
> That sounds and looks really good. I think I might try that tonight. What are the proportions for the batter mixture?


Honestly, I just eyeballed it. I would guesstimate that I used 1.5 - 2 cups of flour, 3 tbsp baking powder (helps make it crispier), and one 12oz beer. The consistency was that of thick pancake batter. You can easily adjust with more flour or water if necessary. A key is to season the fish heavily enough so you can taste the flavor/seasoning after biting through the batter. Next time I'm gonna add cayenne pepper to make it spicier.

Catman,

Funny you ask. I forgot I left this beer in the freezer last night. I let it thaw, then poured it right into the flour. It was not flat at all. When I initially whisked it together, it was really foamy. After I let it set for about 5 minutes it looked like how it does in the pic. I just used vegetable oil. If I'm frying a bunch of fish, I tend to go for canola oil though.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks MM. I usually pour the beer in a large measuring cup and let it sit till it's flat but your way seems to work just fine. I haven't been fishing in a while but I've been buying fresh fish from a fish wholesaler. Going to give your mix a try Friday. Thanks for posting. BTW I also use canola oil....buy it by the gal. @ BJ's


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

looks like I posted the same pic twice above. I meant to post this one:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Chef Langston vs Bobby Flay in a fried fish smack down......... ya man.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll be a judge....


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Man that looks good !


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

catman said:


> Chef Langston vs Bobby Flay in a fried fish smack down......... ya man.


I ain't scared!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MM you continue to amaze me. Do you deliver. I tip pretty good..


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I made the beer battered buffalo Striper last night too and it was damn good!


----------

